# Boulder Mountain - BPD



## threshershark

Back by popular demand, some Boulder Mountain photos from 2007.


----------



## Greenguy88

Beautiful pics thresh, you got quite the knack for photography, not to mention fishing! When I went to the Boulders it was only for three days, sure wish I could get a week or more to be down there I loved it.


----------



## wyogoob

Very nice indeedee.


----------



## Al Hansen

Great photos, but those fish are spectacular.


----------



## scott_rn

There must be something wrong with my camera, my picture taking skills, or my fishing skills. My pictures never turn out that good. 
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## James

Well done. 

Interesting country and nice fish.


----------



## Nibble Nuts

Those brookies are amazing. Nice photos.

My HD computer screen died on Friday and I finally got a new monitor, but its not HD. The photos are still great but my new screen is doing them great injustice.


----------



## Wdycle

Very Nice!


----------



## LOAH

Thanks. I was hoping you'd post those, too. It's a goal for me this year to get down there.


----------



## Packfish

*Re: Boulder Mountain - another area*

Another area of the Boulders


----------



## Nor-tah

Wow bravo!!! o-|| o-|| o-|| 

What area of the boulders? North south east or west is good enough if you feel like sharing.


----------



## threshershark

I don't mind sharing anything about the Boulder. It's far enough away that most people don't make the trip, and many areas (like this one) can benefit from more visitors keeping some fish to help with stunting issues.

These photos were all taken at Donkey Reservoir.


----------



## proutdoors

Nice pix. Thanks sharkman!


----------



## InvaderZim

Great Pics!

8)


----------



## RTMC

threshershark said:


> These photos were all taken at Donkey Reservoir.


Except the cutt, right?

I'm kidding. I have yet to hook up w/ a Cutt out of Donkey.


----------



## Packfish

You are correct- I posted the cutt picture and it was not Donkey


----------



## rapalahunter

I fished Donkey once. That's a hell of a road to get up there.


----------



## RTMC

I wish that was still the case.


----------



## Packfish

They were working on the road to Donkey the last time I was up. Hopefully this winter and the melt will make it a little tougher.


----------



## threshershark

They have improved that road many times over the years, and it always tends to degrade to a moderate state of roughness in a short time. I've heard they have some plans to modify the dam at Donkey, to reduce some of the shallow areas the brookies are using to spawn and overpopulate. If so, the road improvements will likey be washed away within a few seasons.

Even though the road isn't what I consider "bad" and hasn't been for the last 8+ years (meaning that a stock 4x4 has no problem accessing the lake) it's always been rough because of the rocky terrain. The last 3 or 4 miles of dirt road usually take about an hour to negotiate unless you're on a 4wheeler, and in my experience the area doesn't get heavy use. It could acutally use more visitors to keep some fish and help with stunting. The downside is that there are very few places to camp up there...


----------



## hogg_65

those are great pics, and the lake where u caught that pretty cutt at is one of my favorite little hikes 2 take to chase both cutts and tigers. i think u should keep that 1 a secret.


----------



## RTMC

threshershark said:


> The downside is that there are very few places to camp up there...


No kidding. Talk about an aching back. Make sure you take a mattress.... and a mule to carry you back to your tent when you have been drinking. Nothing like trying to negotiate all those rocks at night after a couple of beers.
The last time I was up there, someone had their Subaru all the way up to Round Lake.
Crazy fools!


----------



## Packfish

The boulders are the #1 reason I started raising some pack goats.


----------



## Swaner

Sorry to bring this thread back from the dead but I was wondering if anybody knows of a book or backpacking guide or something on the Boulder or Thousand Lake mountains. My family has a place over in Fremont and I'd like to kick around the area fishing some of the remote lakes this summer. Any info is appreciated thanks guys.


----------



## threshershark

I haven't seen it, but GPSKid put together a Boulder Mountain map and guide complete w/ descriptions of what types of fish can be found in the various lakes as well as GPS coordinates a while back. He posted his e-mail address in a previous thread: [email protected]


----------



## Chaser

That's funny that you guys should talk about how rocky it is at Donkey. Last time we were up there, some of my buddies thought it would be fun to play "Flashlight Army" in the middle of the night. I didn't feel good about it at all considering how rough the terrain was around camp, and how dark it was. Well, my friend's little brother took off running down the rocky road to avoid being tagged, and all we heard was the sound of his fat head smashing into a rock as he fell. It was one of the worst sounds I have ever heard. No need to have seen the whole thing, the sound explained it all. After he stopped seeing stars, he started yelling because it hurt so bad. So we all surrounded him as he sat on the tailgate of the truck to get a look at the damage. He had a big old gnarly gash right above his eyebrow, and the blood was running out pretty fast. We got some water and cleaned it out as best we could, but there was this one pesky bit of black something or other that we couldn't seem to wash or pull out with the tweezers. Being that the road was as rough as it was, and that the closest town with a 24 hour clinic was probably an hour away from the bottom of the mountain (which would take 3 hours to get to), we decided that we better just bandage him up good, and have his brothers take him down in the morning. When they got back up the mountain the next day around lunchtime, we found out that the black speck of whatever that we were fishing around in his forehead for was actually a blood vessel or nerve, and it wouldn't come out anyway! Good times to be had on Boulder Mountain, but nothing involving running around in the dark!


----------



## Edward K. Galleck

Nice pictures of Donkey and Solitaire.


----------



## jbknight

hogg_65 said:


> those are great pics, and the lake where u caught that pretty cutt at is one of my favorite little hikes 2 take to chase both cutts and tigers. i think u should keep that 1 a secret.





Edward K. Galleck said:


> Nice pictures of Donkey and Solitaire.


Way to respect peoples requests. I think a bunch of people knew what lake it was, but no one felt the need to blab it. Class act man! :evil:


----------



## .45

Hey Thresh !! Did I ever tell you I really enjoy your pictures ?? So that's what summer looks like... :shock:


----------



## Packfish

My fault for posting a picture- won't happen again.


----------



## threshershark

.45 said:


> Hey Thresh !! Did I ever tell you I really enjoy your pictures ?? So that's what summer looks like... :shock:


Thanks .45 I need more open water NOW.



Packfish said:


> My fault for posting a picture- won't happen again.


I wouldn't worry about it. For one thing, most people are lazy and won't HIKE to a lake even if the trailhead is 20 minutes from their front door. Boulder is 3 hours from most of licensed anglers in the state, and the 9 mile road up to that lake takes a full additional hour to drive up! Those willing to drive that far and hike already know about it.

Donkey needs more pressure and more people to keep fish to reduce stunting. I can only hook & cook so many of those brookies myself.


----------



## Orange Foot

Some of you guys continue to sell-out our lakes down south we might start doing the same to your areas north. Let's have a little respect for those who put in the work to discover these places and take pride in the quality that still exists. 

Thank you to those that feel the same and respect my input. Take Care.

OF


----------

